# Hot enough for you?



## bobberboy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope you guys out east are hanging in there. Here in MN we are a brisk 87° with a 61° dewpoint. It's gross here, must be really be bad in the NY/Philly/DC area. Best of luck. I hope the electrical grids hold up to the strain.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2010)

Worse here in Boston, it hit 100. :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 6, 2010)

It was 103 here at my house today. Its still 99 outside now at 7:30pm


----------



## moi (Jul 6, 2010)

Cooling off out here in Western Mass.......all the way down to 88 F. :beer:


----------



## perchin (Jul 6, 2010)

It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 6, 2010)

perchin said:


> It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|



Yeah I have a tournament tomorrow... calling for 95 and sunny :-({|= 

I really don't do well in the heat.. I'm not built for it


----------



## fish devil (Jul 6, 2010)

:twisted: I would love to fish in this 100 degree weather we had today. Too bad I was hanging insulation today!!! ](*,)


----------



## SmallieBigs (Jul 6, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I would love to fish in this 100 degree weather we had today. Too bad I was hanging insulation today!!! ](*,)



Man that doesn't sound like fun at all :shock: 

It was 97 and muggy in Upstate NY today. I only went outside to get in the pool...


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 6, 2010)

perchin said:


> It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|



Perchin,
Do you have to climb up those tings in the heat? Maybe there's a breeze up there.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 6, 2010)

Was well over 100 at times today with humidity at 80% plus. Tough to work in all day.


----------



## perchin (Jul 6, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|
> ...



I don't climb anymore since the (as weird as it sounds) forced a promotion on me. :evil: 
I deeply miss it too!!!!

After about the first 100 feet there is always a constant breeze, and also a temp. drop.

I miss summer time work!!!


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah it got 96 here and with the heat index it was over 100! but thank God for pools  !!!!!!


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

You should bring a 300 mag up there and shoot a big buck! But then you'd have to change your name to Poachin! :shock:


----------



## perchin (Jul 6, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> You should bring a 300 mag up there and shoot a big buck! But then you'd have to change your name to Poachin! :shock:



:LOL2: :lol: :roflmao:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 6, 2010)

perchin said:


> It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|



No wonder you think your a/c works circles around everybody else's. :lol: 

Like I said in the other thread.. you guys are just getting a short taste of what our entire summer is like. It's been mid to high 90's here for about a month now with high humidity for the majority of it.


----------



## perchin (Jul 6, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|
> ...



I also find no enjoyment in sauna's either...... I could never live in the hotter, humid climates.... :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 6, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > It was 94 in Muskegon MI today...... I'm dying whenever it gets over 75 :x of course us Michiganders are used to cooler weather :|
> ...



I can deal with some heat, it's the high humidity that wears me out every summer. As a kid it never seemed to bother me, and we'd stay outside all day and into the warm night. Nowadays is a different story.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2010)

I can take the heat also, it's the humidity that I cant deal with for too long.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 7, 2010)

We had a front come through last week that put our highs in the upper 80's and knocked the humidity back to practically nothing. I could definitely get used to that. It felt darn near chilly on the drives home from work with the windows down after what we have been acclimated to.

I envy you guys that think that kind of weather is the heat of summer. I would take that stuff all year long if I could get it. :LOL2: 

Supposed to be another scorcher for you guys today with even higher humidity. Drink plenty of water and use your sunblock.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 7, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> We had a front come through last week that put our highs in the upper 80's and knocked the humidity back to practically nothing. I could definitely get used to that. It felt darn near chilly on the drives home from work with the windows down after what we have been acclimated to.



Same here in TN, now it's back in the high 90's again. Although the weatherman is predicting a cold front that should bring the temp to the low 90's over the weekend. Patiently waiting for the cooling down period in October!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm certainly ready for Fall to get here, I just don't like it that Winter follows shortly thereafter. :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 7, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> I'm certainly ready for Fall to get here, I just don't like it that Winter follows shortly thereafter. :shock:



I have a sneaky suspicion that we "ain't seen nothin' yet".


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I'm certainly ready for Fall to get here, I just don't like it that Winter follows shortly thereafter. :shock:
> ...




Yep, it may be a real scorcher yet. The early morning heat is one of the reasons I haven't had the boat out yet. Not a lot of breeze created when running on tm's only, lol.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 7, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



You could always buy yourself one of those 12v oscillating fans and clip it onto the side of the boat. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2010)

Strangely enough...I enjoy the heat. I start getting cold if it's anything lower than 70 degrees. Was out fishing on Monday in temps in the mid 90s and didn't mind one bit. But I guess I'm weird too. #-o


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 7, 2010)

40 degrees celsius (104 fahrenheit) here in downtown Toronto with heavy smog - lovely.


----------



## cali27 (Jul 7, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> 40 degrees celsius (104 fahrenheit) here in downtown Toronto with heavy smog - lovely.



Ya this a crazy heatwave. Its cooling down this weekend just in time for fishing! :lol:


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 7, 2010)

in va it was 105 yesterday and its supposed to over 100 for the next coulpe of days


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Y'all remember when you Norfers opened up the door and gave us a whole bunch of your cold last winter? Well, we're just returning the favor. But, I do have to say, these days in the low to mid 80s this week sure have been a nice respite from the past few. The two weeks of straight 96 degrees, with the heat index around 105 made things a little toasty.


----------



## poolie (Jul 7, 2010)

October cannot get here quick enough.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I guess I have better sound off for the bama boys, this is "normal summer weather down here!!!" I think Bassboy knows this. Hey Perchin, I used to work on billboards although not near as high as what you were doing, I think our tallest was 150 feet? :fishing2: :lol:

P.s. I used a infared thermometer to test the temps in our bays, 107......+ HUMID! even with fans, at these temps its just hot air! I think we missed spring this year!


----------



## Froggy (Jul 8, 2010)

Cant stand the heat, keep moving further North.... going to Montreal tomorrow for 3 days, hope its cooler there. Looking for a pad to retire up there, nice and cold!!!( and they speak my language...)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2010)

Froggy said:


> ( and they speak my language...)



Canadian? :mrgreen:


----------



## Zum (Jul 8, 2010)

It's hot up here.
I live right on the ocean and it's over 30degrees(90),inland they say it up to 100+...crazy hot.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 12, 2010)

Not Canadian.... French! Just got back, no relief really, damn hot up there, almost passed out in the Cirque du Soleil tent!!


----------



## Krash (Jul 14, 2010)

It's supposed to be 110 again tomorrow, then 114 Thursday. We'll be lucky to see it dip under 90 from now till October. It's almost midnight and 101.
But the kicker, last week we had a record low of 2% humidity, currently 20%. That's why I love Arizona.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Not Canadian.... French! Just got back, no relief really, damn hot up there, almost passed out in the Cirque du Soleil tent!!


 :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 14, 2010)

Krash said:


> It's supposed to be 110 again tomorrow, then 114 Thursday. We'll be lucky to see it dip under 90 from now till October. It's almost midnight and 101.
> But the kicker, last week we had a record low of 2% humidity, currently 20%. That's why I love Arizona.



Here in the beautiful jungle of KY, it was 97% humidity at 6:30 am. :shock: 

Temps are going to be upper 90's for the next 3 days at minimum and then it cools down to the low 90's.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

Bring on the heat, Ill save my complaining for when temps drop below 50!!!


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 14, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Bring on the heat, Ill save my complaining for when temps drop below 50!!!



Below 50! Up here in the great frozen North, we'd still have about 80° to go before we hit the bottom. We'd consider 50° to be balmy. At the U of M where I work, it's common to see kids in shorts and flip-flops at any temp above 40° (but they are college kids!).


----------



## perchin (Jul 14, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the heat, Ill save my complaining for when temps drop below 50!!!
> ...



pssssshhhhh.... 50 degree nights justify bonfires and shorts around here.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 14, 2010)

50? I like 50 below!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm with Quakr on this one...I'm in Southern Illinois and the humidity is horrible here. We have been averaging temps in the mid to upper 90's with heat index well above 100 for about 2 months now. Tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be 99-100 with heat index of almost 115. Luckily I will be on KY drinkin some cold ones!

I will also state that I hate the heat. Once it hits about 60 I start sweatin my butt off.


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 15, 2010)

Here in W. Arkansas it is going to have 115 heat index today. No fishing last couple of weeks cuz it is too hot in the daytime and I have no lights on the boat for night. Am going to remedy that so I can get on the water.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 15, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Bring on the heat, Ill save my complaining for when temps drop below 50!!!


 
Ditto.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 15, 2010)

Not me.

I can put on enough clothes to stay warm but I can't take off enough to cool off.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 15, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Not me.
> 
> I can put on enough clothes to stay warm but I can't take off enough to cool off.




Ditto on that! I'm not ready for winter, but some cooler temps would be nice.

The heat index is supposed to be around 105 today.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 15, 2010)

The weather finally broke today. It's 79° and 48% humidity at 9:30 and it looks like upper 60's overnight. Don't know how long that's going to hold though. The barometer is falling - it hasn't rained in about 30 hours so I guess we're due pretty soon. The heat, humidity and rain have made things grow unbelievably fast this year. You can't turn your back on the zucchini plants or they'll produce baseball bat sized fruits and you can watch the lawn grow - if you dare to be outside.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 18, 2010)

My philosophy is I can always put clothes on...but I can only take so many off before I get arrested.


----------



## waterboy (Jul 18, 2010)

It got so hot today I actually had to take a bath to cool off :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 27, 2010)

You Southern/Eastern guys probably think we're whimps here but the dew point right now is 77° even though the temp is only 89° our heat index is 102°. At St. James, about 2 hrs SW from here the heat index is 114° and I think we're in for some storms tonight. In a place where the water is frozen for half the year, this feels kind of gross - not as gross as winter wind chills in the -30's or -40's but still pretty gross. I wanted to work on my boat but, as Ella Fitzgerald sang it, "it's too darn hot".


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Consistent mid to high 90's here. Don't know what the heat index is, besides hot. Home AC went out over the weekend - part finally came in, and AC tech. was able to fix it today. 

I can keep the shop around 83, provided the roll up door stays shut, and I can work on something inside. If I have to open the door for any reason, either for a larger job, or just to bring materials in, it'll shoot up to the high 80s in a matter of minutes, especially in the AM, when the sun is shining against the door. I have to work in sleeves and pants, too. I'm just doing TIG stuff though, so it isn't all bad. I really feel for some of the guys doing stick welding jobs outside, where they are in this sun and humidity, having to wear full leathers.


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 27, 2010)

99 Degree down in the basin - 109 with the index South Georgia


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 3, 2010)

It is to hot still, Hows every one else still doing? Right now its 9:10, 90F, with a index of 111. Today while mowing I stopped and checked the radio for temp and heard them say 124 index. And we still ain't in the middle of the heat wave yet. :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 3, 2010)

It was 102 when I left work at 5:30 here. No idea what the index got up to. The neighbor said he heard 115 but it had to be higher than that. It was 100/118 when I checked the temperature online at lunch.

It's so hot that my air conditioner here at the house can't keep up with it, nor can his... and he just spent nearly 4 grand installing a new unit. Both of us walked into 80* houses tonight. My unit hasn't quit since I got home over 3 hours ago and there's no telling how long it had run continuous before that. My electric bill is going to be higher than my house payment this time around.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 4, 2010)

I left work today, and the temp gauge in my truck read 103. The heat index for tomorrow is supposed to be around 110. I try not to let our a/c run continuos, and will crank it down where to whehe it cycles. All the ceiling fans in the house are on and that helps keep the cool air circulating more. At least the grass has really slowed-down growing. Less mowing, and less fuel to buy for lawnmower, weedeater, and blower.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes I must admit I have reached my heat tolerance limit, the heat index has been in the 115's since last Saturday...................


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like August could to be pretty grim for you guys east of the Mississippi. I live 4 blocks west of the river and it's been kinda gross for the past several days, but not like you've described. Are you guys out fishing in this relentless sun and heat? I can't deal with it. I have so much outdoor work to do and when I get home all I do is lie on the couch and watch old episodes of the Simpsons. The garden is out of control, the lawn is up to here and I'm too drained to do anything. The squirrels are starting to take advantage of this and the balance of power could shift at any minute. I usually love summer and the heat but this year is really a bit much.


----------



## poolie (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't wait till October gets here. I'm sick of this heat. Forecast for Atlanta today is 97 with a heat index of 103 to 107 (in the shade).


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 4, 2010)

102 Degrees yesterday with a heat index of over 130 degrees.......and what about today? the same thing. I still fish though. 

Yes, you northerners are whimps. :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 4, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> 102 Degrees yesterday with a heat index of over 130 degrees.......and what about today? the same thing. I still fish though.
> 
> Yes, you northerners are whimps. :LOL2:



Come up for a visit in January sometime...

On second thought, don't bother.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 4, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > 102 Degrees yesterday with a heat index of over 130 degrees.......and what about today? the same thing. I still fish though.
> ...



Let me rephrase that. You northerners are whimps in the summer. When winter comes around I cry like a schoolgirl when there's frost on the ground in the morning because its too cold. Theres no way in hell Im going up north in the winter. Im a whimp, I admit it.

But I still have my southern hospitality. Anytime you yankees need a break from the cold, youre welcome here anytime. Just come on down to the Heart of Dixie, I'll pour you a big ol' glass of sweet tea.


----------



## Zum (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know what sweet tea is but I think I'll take the cold over that heat.
It's been a nice 20(68 degrees) here the last week.
I don't know how you guys handle the heat,I have jackets for the cold.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 4, 2010)

Zum said:


> I don't know what sweet tea



What do ya mean you dont know what sweet tea is??!! Youre missin out on one of the great pleasures of life. 



Zum said:


> It's been a nice 20(68 degrees) here the last week.



Im officially a hater.


----------



## poolie (Aug 4, 2010)

Zum said:


> I don't know what sweet tea is but I think I'll take the cold over that heat.
> It's been a nice 20(68 degrees) here the last week.
> I don't know how you guys handle the heat,I have jackets for the cold.



Take regular tea and pour about a pound of sugar in it... that's southern tea ;-)

My mother in law lives in Anchorage AK and she flat refuses to come to Georgia except during the winter.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 4, 2010)

Day 9 of 100+ degree weather with no end in sight.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> Day 9 of 100+ degree weather with no end in sight.



Are there parts of Texas that aren't humid? I lived in northern CA for a while, in the northern Central Valley. Summertime temps regularly went above 100°. I remember coming home to MN on leave once in July with the temps in the 70's-80's but with the humidity I thought I'd die. It's pretty amazing what a difference that makes. Hang in there you guys and gals.


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2010)

I had sweet tea last year at Dale Hollow for the first time!

"Youins try the sweet tea?" The waitress said! :LOL2: 

Youins? :LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> I had sweet tea last year at Dale Hollow for the first time!
> 
> "Youins try the sweet tea?" The waitress said! :LOL2:
> 
> Youins? :LOL2:



But the real question is, did you try the grits?


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I had sweet tea last year at Dale Hollow for the first time!
> ...



No.......I did have hush puppies though.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 4, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Nevillizer said:
> 
> 
> > Day 9 of 100+ degree weather with no end in sight.
> ...



Yeah, up in the pan handle, but not around here.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...


This winter when you come down to pick up your boat, we'll be sure to get you a bowl of grits, heavily buttered, and slathered with gravy, as well as bacon, sausage, or whatever else is a part of said meal. You just don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> This winter when you come down to pick up your boat, we'll be sure to get you a bowl of grits, heavily buttered, and slathered with gravy, as well as bacon, sausage, or whatever else is a part of said meal. You just don't know what you're missing.


 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 4, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > No.......I did have hush puppies though.
> ...


[/quote]

Don't forget the country ham.. if you guys have it.

I had some guys down from RI a few years ago on a hunt that couldn't believe that you could eat a ham that had mold on it and had just been hanging at room temperature for a year or so.


----------



## poolie (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > This winter when you come down to pick up your boat, we'll be sure to get you a bowl of grits, heavily buttered, and slathered with gravy, as well as bacon, sausage, or whatever else is a part of said meal. You just don't know what you're missing.
> ...



Jim, are you coming down to our neck of the woods?


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Don't forget the country ham.. if you guys have it.

[/quote][/quote][/quote]

Dang right, we have it. Staple in our household.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok this #&%! is getting real old, real fast. I never thought id say it but im praying [-o< for SNOW tomorrow!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 15, 2010)

107 ? We beat ya by 3 degrees here yesterday. Got to 110, but it's _much_ cooler today....................only 93 at the moment.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 15, 2010)

What a difference day makes. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 15, 2010)

94 with a heat index of 112 here currently.

It stormed this morning so it feels like a sauna out there right now.


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 15, 2010)

yall boys think its hot up there, you should try it down here in GA for a week in this heat!!!
at the welding shop i work at.....well put it this way we shot the roof with a temp gun last week it was 135 in the shop with three big heat buster fans goin...... NOTHIN LIKE COMIN HOME IN SOAKIN WET CLOTHS AND NEVER BEIN NEAR THE WATER!

the freakin humidity SUCKS down here!!!


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2010)

Crazy hot up here for this time of year.
33 degrees C about 90...inland where I fish even hotter.
Makes that hurricane coming up the coast alittle scary.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

We're setting heat records here in T.O. Driving to work this mrning with the windows down my sunglasses were steaming up from the humidity! At least we don't get hurricanes here!


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah South Georgia has been insane this summer. its not starting to be in the low to mid 90s with lower humidity. Its bad but not like it was.


----------

